
Gzip, IE and corporate networks…oh yuck - drm237
http://espndev.com/blog/gzip-ie-and-corporate-networksoh-yuck/
======
jrockway
_Booyay! It was like National Turn CSS and Javascript Off For A Day, and we
were failing miserably at it._

Actually, I think he meant to say that they were _not_ failing. If it's
national turn off CSS day, and CSS is off, that doesn't sound like failure ;)

~~~
Hexstream
I think he meant his site didn't degrade gracefully without CSS and
Javascript. Illogical page structure without CSS, broken basic functionality
without Javascript.

~~~
jrockway
That may be true, but I assume he meant to say "I loaded the page, and the CSS
was indeed broken, as mentioned in the bug report." I like his wording, but he
didn't quite get it right.

